# Flashfilm über ganze Seite einbinden(incl.Frames)



## Danielku15 (3. November 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Problem. Es gibt eine Möglichkeit einen Flashfilm über eine ganze HTML Seite einzubinden, oder? Nun möchte ich das auf Frames übertragen. Da meine Homepage auf Tabellen aufgebaut ist ladet er die ganze Seite immer neu und kann daher keinen Flash-Musikplayer einbinden da ansonsten die Musik nicht weiterlaufen würde. Nun hab ich daran gedacht dass ich eine Frameseite erstelle in der man den Fußframe nicht sieht, und da den Flashfilm einbinde. Wenn ich jetzt aber den Frame auf eine Größe von 0 einstelle würde man den Player auch nicht sieht. Jetzt möchte ich diese Funktion die ich am Anfang genannt habe auf Frames so übertragen, dass ich den Musikplayer auch über die Frames verschieben kann(der hat ne Drag&Drop Funktion). Kann ich das realisieren. Bitte sagt mir dass das Funktioniert.

mfg danielku15


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. November 2004)

Hi,

was Du willst, ist also, eine SWF-Datei per Drag&Drop von einem html-Frame in einen anderen zu ziehen? Es ist vieles möglich, und viel passiert auf Erden, aber hier versagt meine Phantasie... 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B. den Player in einem kleinen PupUp hinter der Seite unterzubringen (blöd, ich weiß), eine andere, den Player als solchen in einem unsichtbaren Frame unterzubringen und die dazugehörigen Kontrollen (Play, Stop usw.) in einer anderen Flashdatei in einem sichtbaren Film. Die beiden Flashdateien kannst Du dann mit ein wenig Trickserei miteinander kommunizieren lassen (z.B. über JavaScript).

Gruß

P.S. vielleicht ist jemand so nett, und verschiebt das ggf. ins Flashforum.


----------



## Danielku15 (5. November 2004)

Nein. Das verstehts du jetzt falsch. Ich habe einen Flashfilm der eine Drag&Drop Funktion eingebaut hat.(Siehe Hier). Und ich möchte nun dass man den Player über eine ganze Frameseite verschieben kann, und  wenn ein Link angeklickt wird soll der Film nicht neu geladen werden da ansonsten die Musik aufhört.Deshalb erstelle ich einen neuen unsichtbaren(Größe:0) Frame in dem der Film positioniert wird. Er soll aber nicht nur im unsichtbaren Frame "sichtbar" sein sondern über allen Frames "schwebt". Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich jetzt.

mfg daniel


----------



## Tobias Menzel (5. November 2004)

Hi,

ja, das geht nicht (hatte ich schon so verstanden). Natürlich kannst Du den Player (ist von Matthias Kannengiesser, oder?) auf der ganzen Seite verschieben, wenn Du die Bühne in Flash groß genug definierst. Ein Objekt kann sich nicht über dem Frameset (schwebend) beffinden. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir hier sinnvoll erscheint, wäre, den Player eben in einem PopUp zu öffnen... oder Du nimmst die .fla wirklich auseinander und suchst die Funktionen zum Abspielen, Stoppen usw. und steuerst das fern: dazu müsstest Du diesen schönen Player allerdings zerlegen in ein Frontend, das nur die Kontrollen beinhaltet und ein Backend, dass das Abspielen übernimmt- auch dann würden die Kontrollen nur in einem Frame angezeigt.

Gruß

P.S.: sollte ich mich bösartig irren, bitte ich um Entschuldigung, aber ich denke, anders gehts nicht.
.


----------



## Danielku15 (6. November 2004)

Hallo.

Kennt den HTML-Code um einen Flashfilm über eine (ohne Frames) Website einzubinden. Dies funktioniert nähmlich. Ich habe es bereits bei Werbungen gesehen.

mfg daniel


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. November 2004)

Klar geht das, wenn _keine_ Frames verwendet werden, nämlich in einem (beweglichen) DIV (und ggf. WMODE transparent). Dennoch wird beim Reload der Seite auch diese SWF neu abgespielt. Du kannst mit einigem Aufwand und einer Kombination aus JavaScript, Flashplayermethoden oder fscommand beim Reload den aktuellen Status der Datei speichern ung wieder aufrufen, ohne weiteres (und über einem Frameset) geht das allerdings nicht.

Gruß

.


----------



## Danielku15 (6. November 2004)

Aha danke. Ich werde es mal versuchen. 
Gibts da eigenlich dann auch Einstellungen mit dem man den Flashplayer nachher verschieben kann?

mfg daniel


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. November 2004)

> Gibts da eigenlich dann auch Einstellungen mit dem man den Flashplayer nachher verschieben kann?


Du verschiebst nicht den "Player", sondern setzt die Datei in ein DIV, welches Du mit JavaScript verschieben kannst. Ich bezweifle, dass Mausereignisse auf Flashfilmen von JS registriert werden, daher wäre es am schlausten, Du feuerst beim Klicken auf den entsprechenden Anfasser im Flashfilm einen fscommand und ziehst Dann die Ebene mit JavaScript solange, bis der Benutzer die Maustaste loslässt. Wenn Du damit nicht weiterkommst, kann ich mal versuchen, ein kleines Beispiel zu basteln.

Gruß

EDIT: anbei ein Beispiel, das (mehr schlecht als recht) im IE funktioniert. Für Netscape & Co. hab ich's nicht hinbekommen *schäm* - entweder pageX, event oder gar getElementById wollten nicht wie ich es wollte. Vielleicht kann einer unserer JS-Gurus weiterhelfen. 
.


----------



## Danielku15 (7. November 2004)

Danke. Das funktioniert jetzt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch eines  . Wie kann ich den Flashplayer schließen? Es müsste eine Funktion geben mit der man den Player schließen(ausblenden mit Musik aus). Wenn ihr mir das Beantworten könntet wäre ich euch echt dankbar.(was ich zwar jetzt schon bin)

mfg daniel


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. November 2004)

Hi,

mach einfach eine Schaltfläche im Flashfilm, die 1. die Musik anhält und 2. einen weiteren fscommand feuert (z.B. fscommand("playmusic, "false")), dann kannst Du das DIV in der JS-Funktion doFSCommand ausblenden:
	
	
	



```
function dragSWF_DoFSCommand(command, args) {
    if (command == "mouseover") isdragging = eval(args);
    if (command == "playmusic") {
        if (args == "false) {
            args = "hidden";
        } else {
            args = "visible";
        }
        document.getElementById("mySWF").style.visibility = args;
    }
}
```

Gruß

.


----------

